# United States Postal Service changes.



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Well my office made the list for some changes. Good news is they are not closing offices but are cutting hours. My full time job will now be a part time job. I will be losing 12.5 hours a week it doesn't sound like much but when you put it into dollars it doesn't sound as good. I will be losing 400.00 a month. I try to always look at the good side of everything an I always believe that God has his reasons for making changes in our lives. So as hard as it was for me I'm taking it as a sign from God that he has other things in mind for me to do. The first thing that popped into my head was more time for the goats meaning I can get more goats!! :leap: I just hope that the ones that will be losing their jobs will find another an maybe better job. The way I look at it is I can take a paycut to keep these small offices open for the public. My office is the only thing in this town of about 400 give or take ppl. Thanks for listening to my rant and keep me in your prayers as we all have uncertin futures with our jobs. Buy a stamp Save a job!! Thanks everyone.


----------



## Utterly Blessed Farm (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi M  

I too think that God has reasons for making changes in our lives. When these things happen in my life I know that this is the Lord pointing me in a new direction. Since I can't hear his voice literally I know this is how he is communicating with me. Keep strong and know my prayers are with you and they are for His will to become evident to you, and "more goats" are wonderful! :stars:


----------



## kmiller (May 17, 2021)

The USPS has lost $87 billion over the past 14 fiscal years—including $9.2 billion in the fiscal year 2020. DeJoy claims that his plan will ultimately avoid $160 billion in projected losses over the next decade. Postage rate increases and he predicted would add another $44 billion in new revenue; internal management initiatives like cost-cutting in mail processing would add another $34 billion, and package price increases would add an additional $24 billion.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

Hey that sounds like our postal service


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

This thread is from 2012.


----------

